# Suggestions Reccommendations Please



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

Here is my situation. My beautiful wife bought me a pair of Pearl Izumi AmFib Bib tights for Christmas. The only probel is they are not padded. I really perfer any Bib tight I wear to have a padded insert. I was able to pick up a few first quality padded inserts
Here is my questions can anyone reccommend or suggest an Alteration or seamstres business that has experience in cycling clothing. I travel all of Washington State (my sales job) but would perfer to find a business in either Snohomish or King Counties.
Any suggestion would be greatly appreciate ,as I'm afraid to take them to a random business and have them screw up a $120.00 pair of tights
Thanks in advance
Ray Still


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Just keep them unpadded*

Unpadded bib tights are the best. Just buy ordinary padded shorts and wear the bib tights over them. Then you don’t have to launder the tights as often, just the smaller and cheaper shorts. If it’s cold enough for long tights, then the extra layer helps, too. Everyone has their own personal preference, of course.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Agree with Poppadaddio*

I only buy bib tights without a chamois, and I wear regular bibs underneath. If it is cold enough for tights the extra layer on the thighs and lower torso is usually a welcome addition. I have Descente Coldout bib tights (thermafleece) and Adidas Adistar Arctic (windpanel front with thermal fabric, a lot like PI Amfib). I prefer the Descente unless it is REALLY cold. I find the tights with windproof panels do not conform as well to one's body leaving some areas tight and others loose. For example I do not fit well in either M or L Pearl Amfib bib tights, the L are too big up top and the M are too small in the leg (I could not even close the calf zippers!). My Adidas are similar, I fit the M to an acceptable level but I really need to take them to a seamstress and have extensions put in the shoulder straps.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

plus 1 on the tights (chamois less) and bib shorts or knickers


----------

